# mixing and mastering course



## sss (Aug 30, 2010)

Could someone help me in information about mixing and mastering course in Australia / Singapore / Malaysia or anywhere near Indonesia ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know of any actual schools, but Ben Rosser knows his stuff well...

http://conservatoriumofaudio.com/
(all his videos are here)

http://area593studio.conservatoriumofaudio.com/

I bet if you sent him an e-mail he'd more than happily help ya out!


----------



## Erki (May 20, 2011)

Thank You for that! Nice link


----------

